# ABS/Traction Light On



## afaciszewski (Jun 9, 2016)

I am the owner of a 2012 Nissan Versa Hatchback 1.8S. About a week ago, my ABS and traction control lights started coming on at the same time. Up until a few days ago, they would turn on, then off, and then on, and back off. However, now when I turn on my car they show up together about the time that I break for the first time. I haven't found a lot of good information online about what the cause of this is and I'm trying to diagnosis potential problems myself (to avoid paying the outrageous $95 diagnosing fee, especially if it's something small). I have heard that there could be dirt in the sensor area or could potentially need a new sensor for this. Any advice on where to begin or has anyone had a similar issue appear in their Versa?


----------



## cj1 (Oct 21, 2014)

If you have access to a code reader it may help pinpoint problem.


----------

